# SasuSaku FanFiction (love story)



## Star Light (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm kinda new at thies but i tried my best.
*Chapter 1**
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
As sakura was wlking down the streat to her home she thought of sasuke,

Damn, i got to stop thinking of him, but i just can't.......

I know he left me and hurt me so bad but yet he won't leave my mind!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sasuke hade left the vilige 3 years ago and hirt sakura realy bad, it has been 3 years and still sakura never stops thinking of him.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
When she finly got home she opened the door to find a dark empty room, 

MOM!!! were are you!!!

SHe found a note on the frige saying-

_Dear sakura, _
_I hade to leave, i got a call from 5th hukaga and hade to leave for a mission i will be back in a week be good and stat out of truble._
_Love, mom_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sakura lade the note down on the counter and hade to her room she hade been out at work for so long it was allmost midnight, She touck a quick shower and went to bed, she lay there mosionless as she stared at the sealing.

I got to get to sleep but i can't,

She turned to her side to see a picture of her and sasuke, naruto and there sinsa Kakashi. It was an old picture of them when they were younger befor every thing went wrong.

Why did you have to leave me, Why did have to go to him that snake.

*sigh*

I guess i'm never going to sleep with him in my head now.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
She got up and headed for the window, it was a cool night, she opned the window and went out it, walking down the sreat, it was 1:00 in the morning so no one was out but her, the only light that was out was the bright moon shining in the night sky as the wind blew threw her pink soft short hair she closed her eyes and continued walking threw the streats.

It feels so good out here, i guess i should go back.........no i'm already a mile from my house i'll just keep going.

with that she headed torwds the training grounds were her and the rest of team 7 went to. She stod there looking ahead to nuthing just lost in her thoughts.

Thies brings back good memeries, like are first time we went here, are first training togather, we head such good times, but now thats only a memery.

She went tordes a nerby tree a leand agenst it still lost in her thoughts.

We hade so much fun, we were so close and yet you hade to leave it all behind just for power to get stronger........why......why did you do thies to me......

A hot tire went down her face as she fall to the ground cring so hared tring not to be so load.

Why did you hurt me so much....why can't you see that i'm so much in love with you, you hurt me so bad and yet you seemed fine with it nowing your leaving every thing behind all your friends, all the people that cared about you.......and you left me.

She stud up and wiped away her tires, and headed for the gate,the place were she last sa sasuke.....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
As she got to the gate there was a bench were she was left from sasuke, she seat on the beanch still lost in her thoughts thinking of the time sasuke said his last words to her the only words that haunt her every day.

_Thank you......_

_What did he mean by that....._

Still thinking of the reasen she didn't notice a figure walking her way, when she finly sean who it was, it was Ino..

Why is she out here.....and at thies time....

Sakura! there you are i've been looking for you.

_Looking for me why was she looking for me what did i do....?_

I went to your house but you wern't there so i came looking for you.

How did you now i was here.

Because......I know you miss him......

It was silent for a minet, as ino walked closer to her she seat her self next to sakura.

Sakura you've been so sade and depressed i'm woried about you.......you got to forget him.....i now it hard......but if your going to go on with your life you have to for-

She was cut off by sakura

What do you now!!! how do you know how it feels to woch somthing you love dearly walk away from you right infront of you!

Sakura calm down i didn't mean to-

No i wont! Why did you come out here enywas huh!

Sakura i'm sorry if i upseat you i'm just worried about you.

Why do you care of how i feel!!

Well if i was in your poseion at the time i would of tried to get him to stay!

I did try!

It was silent again, tears started to come down sakuras face as she look at the ground.Ino was silnet she hade no idea what to say next.

I tried so hard to get him to stay.....so hard.....

Sakura put her hands to her hart as she cryed even harder.

you don't now how it felt to see all the words i said mean nuthing to him, i beged so hard i even said i loved him......but.....nuthing....he just stoded there mostionless.

her tears came down even harder 

Sakura i didn't mean to yell at you i probly would have done nuthing...

it was qiut for a long time ino soon left sakura alone so she could relax.

~~~~~~~~~~~~
As the night sky brighten from the moon sakura still seating on the bench lost in her thoughts again, She finley got up and wiped away the tears left on her cheks.

I got to stop.....i need to think things thrue....befor i......

She stod there looking at the ground,thinking of what next.

Befor i go......i......i need to stop and think things thru......

i shodowy figure started to walk tords Sakura, but she was lost in thoughts to see it.the figure finely was a foot away from sakura and stod there hands in pocket looking at sakura, she hade fineky notice him standing there she was surprised and tock a step back, she sqinted it was to dark to see who it was,

He are you, What do you wont......

No answere.....

Finly a cloud moved away from the moon a bright light shone down to were they were standing. There stoud in front of her a raven hair boy with black cold eyes looking right at her.with a bluse shirt and whit cupres and hands still in pockets.

S-Sasuke......?

She wisperd, eyes wide and confused. yet he stude there mosion less just looking at her.

Sakura....

He hade finely said.

Wh....what are you doing here...

nuthing not a word he just stod there looking deep in her eyes. he finely looked up i liiel more were she could see more of his face.

i came here.....for you.....

she was mostionless she didn't what to say but she finely was able to get the words out of her.

Wh-what....?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tell me what you think, i tried my best.


----------



## Star Light (Feb 18, 2008)

tell me did you-
love it
It was ok
boring


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2008)

awwwww lil sis its cute 

you got to make more


----------



## Star Light (Feb 18, 2008)

thank you i shall, yuor the best big sis!


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Feb 19, 2008)

I thought it was good, but alot of spelling mistakes!


----------



## Star Light (Feb 20, 2008)

naruto_fan_gurl101 said:


> I thought it was good, but alot of spelling mistakes!


sorry i told you i'm new at thies


----------



## KFC (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't mean this is a really mean way, but the way the spelling went, it sounded like two def or retarded people talking between Ino and Sakura...Besides that, I guess it was ok, the ending wasn't half bad...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 22, 2008)

oh! hey holly so you found this story too, why of course you would, in the title it says love story..... yes sis i know you very well.... actually i emailed it to you before i reliezed you've already seen it... hahahaha


Anywho, as for you sasusaku....... the story line altogether wasn't bad.... it was better then holly... 'scuse me, narutofangurl101 well it has a better story line then her fanfic (no offense holly) but before i read this fanfic i still believed narutofangurl was the worst speller ( i should know, i was her spell checker), but sasusaku i am proud to annouce that you my dear friend have won that award by far.

It's nothing to get you down about, you see, i to can be very bad at spelling, but i have to catch myself. So i wish to offer you some advice..... If you are typeing with word processor, use spell check, but if you type like i do, on word pad, or some other typing thingy, then have someone else reread it (like i had to do with my sis holly). 

Yes the main point for a story is it's plot, but if you have a story that people have to stop to see what your spelling they tend to get fed up and leave and that is no way for an aspiring author to get treated, so try your best with fixing the spelling. It will improve everything.

Now with the story itself, as i have said before, it has a good plot, but you might want to watch out about keeping to what the characters would actually do. i didn't see much digression from the natural personailty, but just watch out for it in the future.

I notcied that you have a habit of putting breakers though out your story (I.E. => ~~~~~~~~) You only need those when you change scenes. Like if Sakura goes home, walks out and around the village, talks to ino, and then lost in thought, and Sasuke arrives...... though out all that you don't need any breakers at all. now if Sakura did all that, and then the scene switched to the next morning, than you would need a breaker, but other than that it gets really annoying, you get what i mean.

Well that's all for now... please keep it up, and i look forward to a new update 'kay.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 22, 2008)

this is good so far.. make more PLEASE!!


----------



## Star Light (Feb 23, 2008)

well........IF i am going to make more i may need some help......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 23, 2008)

i have idea... all out bral!!!! or arguement that leads to all out bral.. i like fights... XD


----------



## Star Light (Feb 23, 2008)

well i don't but you have a point it might start out as a fight then somthing just happens....idk


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 24, 2008)

> well........IF i am going to make more i may need some help......



what kind of help


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 24, 2008)

i have another idea... this came from a random thought i had then developed into my own little epic tale, it happens a lot, naruto... he takes sasuke to a bath house, he switch the sign before, and leads sasuke in, he runs away when sasukes back is turned, and then sasuke either gets beat up or the girls look at him suggestivly..... O.o or they just go 'DAMN YOU NARUTO!!' and start beating him up.....


----------



## Star Light (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL! i like it its funny, the naruto geting beaten up part....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 24, 2008)

Everybody likes to see naruto get beaten up!!
'not me..'
shut up naruto *kicks him in balls*
'EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!' collapses.
i have a really bad habit of kicking guys in the balls.
'tell me about it' sasuke says to hjimself
SHUT UP!! *kicks sasuke in balls*
'HA! I'm wearing a cup this time!!'
so. *punches sasuke in face*
I can still do that.
'Damn it all...'


----------



## Star Light (Feb 24, 2008)

*falls down laughing hared* i can't feel my side!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 24, 2008)

that's bad... that's my other habit. I WILL PERFORM CPR!!!!
*makes way over to sasusaku, itachi blocks path on accident*
'oh crap'
are you trying to get in my way?
'uuuhhhhh... n-n-no!!! not at all your majesty!!'
i'm still not convinced!!! CHA!! *punches itachi in stomach then knees him in balls*
CHA!!!!
'eeeee....!!' *itachi flies through air*
well, he's gone for a while. *sasuke runs up to clara*
'wheres itachi???'
uh... i punched him out of village...
'HE HAS MY WALLET!! AND MY CUP!!!'
oh, he has your cup?
'oh crap'
CHA!!! ILL TAKE YOU TO HIM!!!
'NO!! HAVE MERCY ON ME!!' *kicks sasuke in balls then uppercuts him in jaw'
Bye!!


----------



## Star Light (Feb 24, 2008)

*laughs even harder* ow god i'm laughing so hard my lungs are burning!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 24, 2008)

i know how to handle this. This guy says he's into you.


----------



## Star Light (Feb 24, 2008)

...........aaaaa......ok.........?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 24, 2008)

AH HA!! you stopped laughing. X3


----------



## Star Light (Feb 24, 2008)

ya cause that was just wrong........but your right i did...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 24, 2008)

my work here is done. |3


----------



## Star Light (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL.......sorry it was funny....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 24, 2008)

crap. that's it, im sending in the finisher upper. ZETSU!!!!! GET YOUR CANNIBAL ASS OVER HERE!! YOU VENUS FLY TRAP IDIOT!!!


----------



## Star Light (Feb 24, 2008)

*giggles*.........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 24, 2008)

you're not suppose to giggle. zetsu is the akatsuki cleaner upper. when ever there's a fight he 'gets rid of' the remains... if you know what i mean.


----------



## Star Light (Feb 24, 2008)

ok....ok i'll try to control my self....*puts hand over mouth*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 24, 2008)

well... too late. he's here. RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!!


----------



## Star Light (Feb 24, 2008)

*runs out door*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 24, 2008)

hides behind fridge. 
oh crap oh crap oh- hey! beer and sake!!  X3


----------



## Star Light (Feb 24, 2008)

lol!....Oh crap i laughed again.....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 24, 2008)

*hic* hey don worry bout it. and hey, i know the weakness of little green boy over *hic* there. It's called grasshoppers! they *hic* eat plants so it's handy to hav em around ya know. hey, im the grasshopper. well i am *hic* hungry! YUM YUM YUM!! CHOW TIME!! *hic*


----------



## Star Light (Feb 25, 2008)

lol...grasshoppers....whatever....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 25, 2008)

*hic* hey, green butt! ivea got a bone *hic* to pick with you.. hey a bone. where'd *hic* that come from. i gots an ideas!! CHARGE!!!! *hic* TIME TO STAB YOU WITH DA BONE!! er... *hic* hey that was funny... bone-er. ya know what that spells!! *hic* hey, where're ya goin green ass? get back *hic* here! *falls and trips onto face* owwww... *hic*


----------



## Star Light (Feb 25, 2008)

you ok....?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 25, 2008)

*zzzzzzzzzzzzzz* SNORE SNORE


----------



## Star Light (Feb 26, 2008)

your fine.......*goes back in shadows*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 26, 2008)

*SNORE SNORE* whz wha... GAARA IS NOT EMO!! whoa... hey im awake again.


----------



## Star Light (Feb 26, 2008)

you sure.......?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 26, 2008)

what's that supposed to mean?!?!?!?


----------



## Star Light (Feb 26, 2008)

you just got drunk....usaly your on and off sleeping then awake for a min......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 26, 2008)

oh boo woo.. so what? there not much difference in- oooooooooowwwwwwwwww!! hangover!!!


----------



## Star Light (Feb 28, 2008)

i'm going to work on the story today sometime......don't now when been real busy....but i now its going to have a naruto fite in it just not yet....sorry...but it is comeing soon....its probley going to be short....don't now....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 28, 2008)

ill be wating for it!!


----------



## Star Light (Feb 28, 2008)

oky doky.....boredem


----------



## Star Light (Feb 29, 2008)

sorry that i didn't get it donen yesterday my mom was being a pain and i coudn't get it done.....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 29, 2008)

awww! damn her...


----------

